# Splitting stumps and large rounds



## Mr A (Mar 24, 2012)

I found two large rounds, 3' and 4' across, 2.5' depth. and a stump. It is 6month cut oak, probably knotted. I haven't seen it yet, but it's mine if I can salvage it. Problem is, I have no idea how to get this into my truck! The guy says he has been trying to give it away for 6 months, many have tried and failed, it has several saw cuts from prior attempts. Any ideas? This is a scrounge, so I don't want to spend a lot of money on it.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Mar 24, 2012)

If you can't split it, chainsaw it.


----------



## Locust Post (Mar 24, 2012)

I would guess when you say 2.5' thick you mean 2.5' long if laying on it's side. I don't know what you have for a saw but a good 20" bar with a sharp chain should handle the 3' log and if you could get a cant hook or a spud bar to be able to roll the log you maybe able to tackle the 4' log. If you can wittle them down to shorter pcs. I have used my ramps (for loading 4wheeler on to truck) to roll the pcs up on the truck. Still may take a couple guys.


----------



## vandedav (Mar 25, 2012)

Ask him of the pieces have anything inside of them.  If someone else tried to cut into them already and did not succeed, I would be a little cautious that some metal may be buried in them that stopped the previous attempts. 

Just a thought.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 25, 2012)

vandedav said:


> Ask him of the pieces have anything inside of them. If someone else tried to cut into them already and did not succeed, I would be a little cautious that some metal may be buried in them that stopped the previous attempts.
> 
> Just a thought.


Words of experience? that would suck! Sure woul;d be nice to have one of these!


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 25, 2012)

I bet the people that tried to cut had a small saw and or dull chain. I'd leave it unless you don't have any other wood to get. If you need it cut into 1/4s with your saw.


----------



## woodsmaster (Mar 25, 2012)

You could try some wedges, but you may loose them in the wood.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 25, 2012)

I'd use a sledge hammer and 2-3 iron wedges. Or if possible, put a ramp to the truck and using a cant hook; better would be 2 guys both with cant hooks. You could get into the truck that way. Sounds like some good wood if you can get it.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 27, 2012)

I did it with a chainsaw. I hired a guy off of Craigslist $40, he brought his 32" saw. Got it cut into big but manageable pieces in about an hour. Loaded up the truck, looks like close to half cord. Even less than renting a chainsaw. Now I'm going to have some fun splitting it up. I went ahead and ordered "The Stickler" log splitter, looks like a good tool to have around. $291 dollars with shipping. The YouTube videos show it works as well, or better than a 20 -ton at a fraction of the expense. This is fun, I got a great workout loading up 200lb+ pieces, really feeling my back muscles


----------



## smokinj (Mar 27, 2012)

View attachment 64243
View attachment 64243





Chainsaw's and brute force!


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Mar 27, 2012)

that stickler looks like a bad accident waiting to happen. Just my humble opinion!
be careful!!

good luck
chuck


----------



## buggyspapa (Mar 27, 2012)

Who is Burt?


----------



## ScotO (Mar 27, 2012)

chuckie5fingers said:


> that stickler looks like a bad accident waiting to happen. Just my humble opinion!
> be careful!!
> 
> good luck
> chuck


I agree with you Chuck.  Mr. A, all I can say is you may want to wear a short sleeve shirt and watch your hands etc. when using that death spiral.  if you are going to use it on a vehicle you better have somebody in the driver's seat ready to put on the brakes.  I don't like anything that you cannot stop on a dime, if that thing grabs you and there's noone around to put the brakes on, you won't be Mr. A anymore.  You'll be Mr. Armless...please be very very careful!


----------



## Mr A (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for your concern. Yea, can you imagine your leg getting caught and splitting  like a log! OUCH! Fortunately, it comes  with a kill switch to the ignition. I'm not afraid of it. Just like you don't stick your hand on the chainsaw, you keep your body away from the pointy end. I once worked with a guy that had a very long beard. Somehow the beard got caught up in a Milwaukee Hole-Hawg drill with an auger bit. Dude ripped his beard right off his face, and worked the rest of the day with a bloody chin. All tools require the operator to pay attention to the work. With this I have thought about safety. I was worried it would be running, I would turn around to get another log and somehow trip into it. Stay faced to it and turn it off if you have have your back to it. It looks like you have to get the screw started into something for it to do any damage, or like you said, get some lose clothing , or a beard wrapped up in it.


----------



## Mr A (Mar 29, 2012)

vandedav said:


> Ask him of the pieces have anything inside of them. If someone else tried to cut into them already and did not succeed, I would be a little cautious that some metal may be buried in them that stopped the previous attempts.
> 
> Just a thought.


Got into cutting it and went well for the most part. A small pebble was embedded in the middle of it, probably taken up with it's growth- Murphy's law I guess. A break to sharpen and back in business.


----------



## Realstone (Mar 29, 2012)

That Stickler would work well with a remote feed, maybe like a modified splitter.  A hydraulic splitter with a rotating screw like the Stickler attached to the ram?


----------



## zzr7ky (Mar 29, 2012)

I dropped an Ash last month for a nieghbor lady that was 48" across at chest hieght.  She just wanted it dropped - because her FIL wanted the wood and would cut it himself so he got the length just so...  FIL showed up with a Poulan of recent make and a few steel wedges.

He just cuts slowly around the trunk, then wedges and sledges off sizable chunks and repeats the process. He's got most of it gone just tampering a few hours here and there.

I only split stumps when there is no other choice.  I make large wedges of hrd Maple or Elm,   Send these in next to the steel wedge, and it still taked a bit of bore cutting to get some of them to open up.  I was alone and needed to load the stump without equipment.  Better planning and an old bar and chain prevent repeats of this for me ; )

Good luck!
Mike


----------



## Flatbedford (Mar 29, 2012)

That looks like an awful lot of work. I'd pass on it.


----------

